# Zwei CPUs über Profibus DP



## cindy (22 Juni 2009)

Kann ich zwei CPUs (315, 313) über die integrierte Profibus DP Schnittstelle miteinander verbinden zum Datenaustausch?


----------



## sps-concept (22 Juni 2009)

*Dp*

Hallo cindy,

ja das geht. Es gibt da 2 Möglichkeiten. Entweder direkt oder per DP-Dp-Koppler. Ich ziehe den Koppler vor. Benutzt du den Profibus schon oder ists nur für den Datenaustausch?

André


----------



## cindy (22 Juni 2009)

Ok DP Koppler ist mir bekannt mich interessiert dann eher die direkte Verbindung wenn dann noch Dezentrale Peripherie laufen würde wäre es noch besser.


----------



## kolbendosierer (22 Juni 2009)

Hi,

wenn beide CPU's Master sind, geht es glaube ich nicht. So müsstest du eine CPU als Slave deklarieren. Man möge mich korrigieren wenn ich falsch liege.

Sind es viele Daten? Wie siehts mit MPI aus?

Gruß

Robert


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juni 2009)

Wie Robert schreibt,
es gibt den Master / Slave, dann ist eine CPU Master z.B. 315 und die 313 ist Slave. Beim Slave unter den Punkt Konfikuration kannst du dann einstellen welche Ein bzw. Ausgänge der Master lesen darf bzw. soll.

Wenn beide Master sein sollen geht es nur über DP / DP Koppler.

Unter der Hilfe in Net-Pro steht so einiges.

gruß helmut


----------



## cindy (22 Juni 2009)

Ja so hab ich das auch in Erinnerung wenn zwei Master entweder MPI oder DP- Koppler oder mit FMS über CP. Hätte ja sein können das es noch ne andere Möglichkeit gibt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juni 2009)

hier noch ein Link http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/6518822


----------

